# Selling real estate in PV



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

We had the misfortune to live next to a drug dealer. After many police incidents we decided to cut our losses and sell. This was two years ago. After several price reductions we accepted an offer that was 50% below our initial listing price and yesterday we received payment. 
For those of you living in tourist dependant communities, real estate is a tough sell and our experience is that the market shows some action below $220k for a 3 bed Casa well maintained on ay canal in Nuevo Vallarta with pool. For those who are serious about selling this is the sad reality. If you hold out for anything over $300k no matter how nice a casa you may have, the market is not responding. We stayed with the same realtor for too long. They have so many listings that they loose interest. We found a more hungry realtor with contacts in both the Mexican and ****** markets who found a buyer from Mexico. We at least can now get on with our lives and hopefully recover some of our losses by investing in the stock market or buying an even more discounted property in Spain. For us, the shoe is now on the other foot.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Too bad you missed the bubble. We have friends who dabble in RE and they say that $350k is the sweet spot for oceanfront and $200k for other locations. That assumes reasonable HOA fees in the case of condos. It is a buyers' market.


----------



## BillGilko (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh that's really sad.It would really be nice if you sell out that home and shift somewhere else.


----------



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, over the year we have been fortunate with our real estate investments, so we were due for a bad one. Even though we lost money on the deal, at least now that the property is sold, we can get on with our lives.


----------

